# Lots of Basil



## lyndalou (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a huge amount of fresh basil growing in my garden and need some help. We can only eat so much pesto, and I have 3 containers in my refrigerator. Any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2010)

Freeze the pesto and make more.  Then freeze that too.  Pesto freezes well and enables you to enjoy it all year long.  I freeze it in meal sized containers.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 16, 2010)

pesto freezes very well, so you can put into a portion size container (many people use the ice cube trays too) and freeze them so you can enjoy them during the winter months, without worrying about them spoiling in the fridge.  I also make a few different versions, mixed with crushed pistacchi (untreated one, not the salted, red ones!!) or sundried tomatoes, or a simple version just with oil and basils, to be enjoyed just as is, or to be modified as your mood takes when defrosted.

(edited to add): great minds think alike, andy


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2010)

urmaniac13 said:


> ..mixed with crushed pistacchi (untreated one, not the salted, red ones!!)...




Yes!  I prefer the taste of pesto made with pistachios instead of pine nuts.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I'll keep on making the pesto. Love the idea of the pistachios. I'll definitely try that.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 16, 2010)

While making & freezing pesto for winter use is wonderful, one can still only use so much pesto. Fresh basil has LOTS of other uses. Here are a few ideas outside of the pesto box:

I layer whole leaves in lasagna & eggplant parmagian. This is particularly nice if you also add a layer of sliced fresh tomatoes in with the dish. And these baked dishes, oven-time notwithstanding, make terrific summer fare because 1) the fresh ingredients are in season now, & 2) you can enjoy some now & freeze the rest in portion sizes to reheat for a quick meal on a warm evening, along with antipasto or a nice big green salad. Fresh basil sliced into "ribbons" is also nice tossed with spaghetti & plain Marinara sauce. Lovely.

I also enjoy whole leaves of basil on top of grilled burgers - particularly if I'm topping those burgers with a nice slice of fresh garden tomato & mozzarella cheese. Also nice on sliced turkey or chicken sandwiches along with mayo & some chopped sun-dried tomatoes

Many Thai stirfry dishes benefit from a small handful sliced basil "ribbons". It doesn't have to be "Thai Basil" - the regular Italian varieties work just as well, & I actually prefer them to Thai Basil since the clove aspect is a bit less pronounced.

A little chopped basil atop a Lobster Roll or Crab Cakes is also nice. Also works in your favorite Chicken or Shrimp Salad recipe. Add to taste.

Whole or sliced basil leaves are a major component to a classic "Caprese Salad" - sliced in-season tomatoes layered with good-quality soft fresh mozzarella cheese. You can add the leaves whole to the layers or slice them into ribbons first. A little sprinkle of good extra-virgin olive oil or a homemade vinegarette & you have something fit for a king. Also nice added to a vinegar-based Italian-style potato salad - potatoes, diced salami, oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, diced roasted red peppers, cubed provolone &/or mozzarella cheese, etc., etc. - one of my favorites.

Start thinking outside of the "pesto box" & you'll enjoy your basil crop all the more. Heck, you may even run out - lol!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 17, 2010)

also, if you can find a good quality fresh mozzarella, insalata caprese is another summer staple.  Simply toss the mozzarella with sliced tomatoes and fresh basil leaves, season with salt, pepper and a drizzle of good extra virgine oil.  An easy, quick and delicious dish without suffering heat from stove or oven. 

ugh, sorry I just noticed Breezy Cooking already suggested that.  Let's say I completely agree with this suggestion


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm green with envy lindalou!!  I just love basil and my plant is such a pitiful thing.
The leaves are small and sickly.  It gets a little water every day on my watering system, so I know it gets enough.  You or anyone else have a secret for an abundance of basil?  Hope I didn't hijack this thread.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 17, 2010)

besides all the normal pasta and bruschetta applications:

cut brie in half, spread pesto in the middle, replace top of brie and heat or microwave (about 30 seconds)  you have an unbelievable cheese at serve as a starter.  

put pesto in a homemade minestrone or even chicken veg soup!  really makes the flavor!

add pesto to a pot roast braise just before serving to brighten and intensify flavor!

steam and halve baby new potatoes, dip in pesto!  yum!

use in a potato salad or potato and green bean salad, (with or without pasta)

enjoy!


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 17, 2010)

kayelle...have you used any Miracle-Gro? I do that about once every 3 weeks. Mine are huge and lush (don't mean to gloat  ). They get full sun with no shade. They usually get water only when they look like they need it. I also pinch off the tops when they start to flower. I planted them from 2 packages of seeds in 4 huge planters...all of which germinated. The type is "Sweet Basil"...my favorite.

Welcome back, kayelle...


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2010)

My plants are also in large pots. We started from seed and used Miracle Gro gardening soil with the slow release fertilizer. They get afternoon sun and we have had quite a bit of rain, but we water when the soil feels dry.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2010)

Oops forgot to thank you all for such excellent suggestions. I'll get foing and try them all!


----------



## BigAL (Jul 18, 2010)

CIOPPINO!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2010)

I chop my extra herbs and pplace 1-2 tablespoons in each part of an ice cube tray, cover with water and freeze.  The cubes can then be used in soups and stews, any cooked dish.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I'm green with envy lindalou!! I just love basil and my plant is such a pitiful thing.
> The leaves are small and sickly. It gets a little water every day on my watering system, so I know it gets enough. You or anyone else have a secret for an abundance of basil? Hope I didn't hijack this thread.


 
Kayelle, while I am not a plant expert by any means, but from my own experience in growing a little basil on my window sill for several years, I can be fairly sure that basil also needs to receive a good amount of direct sunshine, in addition to sufficient amount of water. One year our basil was kept on a spot where it was mostly in shade and they didn't fare well at all, but on a sunny spot they keep themselves quite well, deep green coloured and healthy looking. When you think about it basil is a typical summer plant, so it is little wonder. So try to move them in sunnier spot


----------



## gage (Jul 18, 2010)

i grind or cut up the basil ,mix it with evoo and freeze it in muffin trays ,then remove and vacumn seal ,pesto tastes fresher with the other ingredients added when you need to make it, IMO. It lets you do something else with it if you choose to . also if you pack a thin layer of leaves in a Foodsaver bag and seal it ,toss it in the freezer it works really well . I just find that drying basil doesn't give me good results , the kick is just gone. 
 I like to make some pizza dough , spread on the the basil/oil mix ,feta cheese ,pumpkin seeds or almonds ,raisins and marinated artichoke hearts . I know it sounds odd but it is goood.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for your help with my pitiful basil, friends.  I've concluded it doesn't get enough sun where it's planted. Bummer.  I'll plant some more in pots where they can be in full sun.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2010)

We use Basil all summer as often as possible. Here is a favorite salad dressing:In your blender or f/p put 1/4 c. basil leaves, 1 c. mayo, 1/2 c. sour cream, 1/2 c fresh parsley, 3 green onions and green tops chopped, 1 Tab. vinegar, 1/8 tea. dry tarragon, I use fresh when possible, 1 tea. Worcestershire,  1/2 tea. dry mustard, fresh ground black pepper to taste, 1 clove garlic, 2 tab. chopped chives. Combine all ingredients and blend til smooth,
I also like to pour this over sliced tomatoes,avocados and vidalia s plus some sliced cucumbers.
kades


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2010)

Chiffonade some when you're (making from scratch/heating a frozen/ordering in) pizza.  If you're heating or baking, don't put it on until you take it out of the oven, then sprinkle the slivers of basil over the pizza.  Yum. You'll get a fresh taste out of the frozen, carry-out, or delivery.

As far as growing, the first year I grew it in my (prolific) herb garden it did spectacularly.  So much that I called the local Italian restaurant and offered it to them, and they were absolutely delighted to take all my extra off my hands .... their supplier fell through.  There was a frost warning, and anyone who grows the stuff knows that basil just dies at the hint of frost.  So I was happy to give it away.  

After that first year, though, I couldn't get the basil to grow in the herb garden.  It would be beautiful little seedlings one day, then limp the next, then dead.  So the next year I bought a planter and although it isn't big, it puts out more than enough for us to eat fresh, freeze (either as pesto or just put in a blender with olive oil, or made into what I call "Thai pesto" that is perfect for green curry).  As a matter of fact, I've sworn I'm not freezing any this year, we haven't come close to finishing last year's.


----------

